# 200lbs draw weight on a compund bow



## doublelunginem (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm listening.......curious as hell.....lol


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

He's either got them mixed up or he's crazy


----------



## bdwn0069 (Mar 28, 2004)




----------



## fredbear4990 (Dec 20, 2006)

i think hes crazy to. i have got a bow with a high draw weight but no where near there. mines set on 70lbs and i dont know about you all but i think thats a pretty high weight for a compound bow.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

200 lbs. huh...sounds like he has a pretty small...hat size :zip:


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

:jaw:


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I would say definitely mixed up. I haven't heard of a 50lb crossbow either


----------



## fredbear4990 (Dec 20, 2006)

with the 50 crossbow i was thinkin it was one of the play ones or some thing like that but i still think hes got them mixed up. i was going to have him send me a pic of each one so i can figue out whats what


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

I say he is full of s:whoo:


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

thats backwards for sure, 200 sounds plausible for a crossbow.

Even old english longbows I thought weren't 200.


----------



## greysquirrel71 (Jan 24, 2005)

:icon_1_lol: and my therapist says i`m nuts


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

I remember Tink posting about some very heavy draw weight bows, but I think that they were in the 150 # range.

I call BS on a 200 # compound. Possible, but highly unlikely.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Even if one could pull it back, that's not a contraption I would want to be around. Something about Wiley Coyote all wrapped up inside a bow after firing it, comes to mind. ANYTHING goes wrong with that bow, and all heck is breaking loose. I'm not even sure Goliath himself would have had a 200# compound.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds like a Genius. I'm betting he got 'em mixed up from talking out his arse.


----------



## Ptxy29 (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe if he didnt have any cams on the bow and had a string to each limb lol


----------



## fredbear4990 (Dec 20, 2006)

well im about to leave and when i get back im going to try to find him and have him send me some pics then i will post them on here


----------



## kieran (Dec 26, 2006)

imagine shooting a 1000gr+ arrow at any sort of speed


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

I think he got them mixed up. 
Im ordering 100# limbs for my Vulcan.......but 200#'s?
I have not seen a compound with a draw over 115#'s before.


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

I think the answer to your question is what are the manufacturers and the name of the bows he has....

either the answer is in that or the answer lies on what game you were playing on pogo....I'm thinking hog heaven...cause 200# compound would be kinda like pigs flying.....:wink: 

Of course this bow could be made out of car leaf springs.....yep I know of someone who said he made a bow using car spings...course I never saw the bow only heard this guy say he made this bow


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

It sounds like your friend simply doesn't know that much about compounds or crossbows, because he clearly has the two mixed up.

Most adult compound bows fall in the range of 40-100#. While the 50-70 range is most popular, and 80-100 are typically considered he-man bows.

Most adult crossbows are fall in the range of 120-200# Your typical modern hunting crossbow is around 150-175#.

So it is very plausible that he has a 175# crossbow and a 50# compound.


----------



## psedave (Jan 26, 2007)

*200 lbs. DRAW WEIGHT*

Crazy.
The most I have ever heard of or seen is a PSE made for 
Herschal Walker and Lou Ferigno ( Incredible Hulk). It had 
a max draw weight of 125 lbs. I believe it was called the Gorilla. 
I may be wrong about the name but I saw a press video of it back 
in '96.

psedave
bruin 60# and 29 1/5 inch draw 
sims 
x-weave 300's.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

hes full of S***:mg:


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

saw a 125# compound once called a ******* mother....some english x bows with a winch would go 600-700# (wonder how they tested that)....


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

There was a local proshop that used to have a beast of a compound. I was thinking that it was 140 pounds, but it might have been the 125 pound that a few others above mentioned.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

BUCKSTER said:


> I think the answer to your question is what are the manufacturers and the name of the bows he has....
> 
> either the answer is in that or the answer lies on what game you were playing on pogo....I'm thinking hog heaven...cause 200# compound would be kinda like pigs flying.....:wink:
> 
> *Of course this bow could be made out of car leaf springs.....yep I know of someone who said he made a bow using car spings...course I never saw the bow only heard this guy say he made this bow*


My dad made one when i was a kid ! you couldn't shoot it conventionally, we had to put it in the vice (we had a big vice mounted on a pole in the yard) we didn't have any arrows for it either so we used the shaft from a golf club !
It worked ok, could have been better with the right size arrows.

Woody


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Hmm, and _*I*_ am the one in therapy?


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Had to have them mixed up!!!! If there were a 200# Draw bow.....I'd hate to see the stickman pulling that bad boy back......


----------



## Tony_zelah (Apr 26, 2003)

and I bet his dad's got a bigger...........(put what ever you want in the space) than your dad


----------



## fredbear4990 (Dec 20, 2006)

i really think hes full of s**t. he said it was a bear and im guessing he meant fred bear which is what i got and it maxes out at 70. but i havent seen him on again yet. but i just got back home and im going to go see if hes online.


----------



## midevilarcher (Feb 13, 2007)

i wonder if he turns green when he trys pulling it back?he would have to have some kind of super human strenth...


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Hi poundage*

I have a 89 Pearson Spoiler with 90lb. limbs and it locks out at about 113lbs. the lg. old wt. scales used to go to 125lbs all the new ones go to 100lbs and it will bottom it out and still have a little over 3 turns to bottom out yet and shot this bow up to 06 when I got a new one. People do not remeber those 80 and 90 pounders in the early 90s 88lb Striker and a 94lb Flame all Pearsons still have them all.Badbow


----------



## shawnm67 (Mar 29, 2007)

I remember reading about Chuck Adams using a 100 lb draw weight bow to hunt Cape Buffalo and I was in awe then. That was about 6 years ago...LOL


----------



## predator86 (Apr 24, 2007)

i couldn't imagine slapping my wrist with that string....it would peel the flesh right off my arm!!!


----------



## Elk in CO (Jun 20, 2006)

He got them backwards. I've heard of 200# crossbows.

I've got a mid 90's Alpine Silverado with #10 limbs that will go to 105#. I've shot bows up to 115# but nothing over that.


----------



## Bornrebel (Mar 15, 2007)

kieran said:


> imagine shooting a 1000gr+ arrow at any sort of speed


Exactly what I was thinking. I bet it would like you were shooting the end of a garden hose from your bow.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ask him to show and tell... you know - Man law!!!


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

When I worked at Cabelas one of our managers brought in this freak PSE 'Deer Hunter'.

He claimed it maxed out at...get this-156lbs!

It was put on a scale to verify the weight.
We backed it down to 137lbs., I managed to get it back once at this weight. We then bottomed it out, only 2 guys in the store could get it back at peak weight. I couldn't move it!

After that they BROKE the hanging scale trying to see what it peaked at! The thing pulled right apart!! So we had to take his word on what the peak weight was, but it DID make 137 and had several turns out of it. I have no doubt it went that high. Random story for the day...... 

BTW your guy has the 2 mixed up I'm sure.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Hi/poundage*

I rember back in the middle 90s they had long distance shooting with bows and Browning I think had the record and it was with a 180# bow back then and I am pretty sure Bo Jackson Pro FB/BB player holds the record back then on draw weight not sure how it was done at 240lbs.


----------



## Matador_0 (Mar 8, 2007)

skipmaster1 said:


> I think he got them mixed up.
> Im ordering 100# limbs for my Vulcan.......but 200#'s?
> I have not seen a compound with a draw over 115#'s before.


Skipmaster1, you mentioned ordering #100lbs. limbs for your bow,
where are you ordering them from??

I am looking for 90lbs limbs for my Slayr, and I don't know where to go becs. Martin. only makes them up to 80lbs (which is what I got).

Could you please send me an email?

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Jennings made the Elephant bow back years ago. It maxed at 135 but I dont think there was any arrows spined for it.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

hey Denny.......... i sent you a pm.....

speed


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

A guy around here said he seen a guy at a shop who made a bow that had a 200lb draw weight not sure if I belive it though.


----------



## xxSPOTTSxx (Mar 4, 2007)

Jimmy Ryan shot a mach series bow late 80s early 90s thats was 125 pd dw and NO he never made it threw a Rhino so the Full penetration being discussed on the elephant BS.


----------



## Bow Commander (Aug 19, 2006)

I've drawn a #130 Allegiance, i'm a pretty big dude and it hurt the next day for sure. 

I am officially placing MAN LAW on Varbogen.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Two words. String Slap.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Two words. String Slap.


 I dont think it would be string slap hutnick, I think it would be amputation by string!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds like a crossbow to me :wink: ...if not, if you are able to draw a 200# bow you will probably smack your forearm eventually and hang up the bow thereafter. That is if you do not bleed to death in the process/after shooting.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

Bow Commander said:


> I am officially placing MAN LAW on Varbogen.


i'll see if i can get him to get up a few pics for you guys....

speed


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

This guy shoots 150- 200# English Longbows (war bows)...fact

His name is Mark Stretton.


----------



## oleg (Feb 26, 2003)

badbow148 said:


> I rember back in the middle 90s they had long distance shooting with bows and Browning I think had the record and it was with a 180# bow back then and I am pretty sure Bo Jackson Pro FB/BB player holds the record back then on draw weight not sure how it was done at 240lbs.


I still have somewhere a piece of Browning catalog from 1992 where one can see an article about a record shooting 580+ fps with 180# Browning bow. There were some comment of strength of the limbs engeneered by Harry Drake.
PS
that was a hand drawing bow


----------



## bentcam (May 19, 2006)

heilman181 said:


> There was a local proshop that used to have a beast of a compound. I was thinking that it was 140 pounds, but it might have been the 125 pound that a few others above mentioned.


that was a person adavange, unlocked it drew 175# (with a sliding grip driving a can lever device attatched to the cables) locked it drew 82#


----------



## Varbogen (Apr 6, 2007)

*Here is 230 # longbow being shot*

http://vmsafari.tripod.com/heavy_bow/index.album/heavy_bow_write_up_003?i=1&s=
pics 

This is 230# at 26 " I am good for 30-40 shots then toast


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Sound like the perfect bow for spots...arrows the diameter of the ten ring.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Broadhead has/had the bionic bow pull record for years.


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

forgot to say he shoots 12 dozen arrows a day,or was it he said it feels like 200lb:darkbeer:


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Has anyone seen or heard of distance shooting? Maybe it is for that. I do not what pounds they pull, but they lay on the ground and brace the bow with there feet and pull. Kind of looks like a human cross bow.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The only 200 lb compound I ever heard of was the bionic bow that was to see how much weight you actually could pull back....I forget the name of the Bow show in Michigan that had it. They ran it during their hunting show they did....

The person I still believe owns the record with 200+ lbs is Bo Jackson the retired(injury) football /baseball player


----------



## Tenpoint55 (Mar 18, 2007)

*2oolbs*



fredbear4990 said:


> i was talking to a guy today on pogo and he said he has a compound bow that has a 200lbs draw weight. he said hes got it set on 175. i really dont think he has one or it is possible to have a bow with that kind of weight. he also said he has a crossbow with a 50lbs draw weight and i think he has got them to mixed up. so what do yall think does he have them to mixed up or does he really have a bow with that kind of weight?


Maybe a crossbow.But there is no 200 hundred pound compound bow.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

He will have 12-shoulder surgeries!


----------



## heavybows (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats cool I tried to get a real heavy compound made but no one will make it. Here is and self bow used for a training bow. 290# @ 27


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Heavy Weight*

Heaviest bow I have ever drawn was a PSE Gorilla Bow it was 100 lb pull I pulled back four times in a row, Im not saying it was easy by no means but I didnt put it above my head to get it back, guy at the shop said I should by it i said why he says cause your the only other guy I've ever seen pull that bow back. I declined, it was scary as hell letting it down I couldnt imagine a 200 pound bow I thin the fella had one too many :darkbeer: and is talking out of his arse.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

badbow148 said:


> I rember back in the middle 90s they had long distance shooting with bows and Browning I think had the record and it was with a 180# bow back then and I am pretty sure Bo Jackson Pro FB/BB player holds the record back then on draw weight not sure how it was done at 240lbs.


Bo had the record on a bow called the "Bionic Bow" that was designed as a tool to help raise money and was taken to all the big outdoor shoots and you payed one dollar to make an attempt at pulling it! 

I believe the bow would max out at 175lbs. but in the 80's, Bo had the record at 131lbs.! I actually had the record at 120lbs. for about 30 minutes!! Then a guy pulled 121 and that was that! I tried 122 and well, let's just say, NO!! The Bo pulled the 131lbs. and that was that!! We pulled it at the Fresno Safari and I think Bo broke the record a couple of weeks later. 

Once you broke the bow over, there was almost NO weight on let-down! It was an awesome design and the designer said it would not shoot an arrow and you even drew the bow back with no arrow!!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Maybe I'm the only one, but I find this possible. Not reasonable, but possible. A number of years ago some people were doing weird stuff like this. Heck, a lot of self bows pulled way over 100 #s.

Would like to know the truth, though.


----------



## mrmiskin (Feb 26, 2008)

fredbear4990 said:


> well im about to leave and when i get back im going to try to find him and have him send me some pics then i will post them on here


 Try looking at the gym he has to spend some time working out to pull that thing back


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

*Records*

Kevin Strother (sp?) set speed record at 588 ft/sec with 180# bow and 170 gr. arrow. He also set flight record of 1320yds 1ft 3" with 195# bow and 132gr. arrow fletched with razor blades! He now designs Elite bows.


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

zyxw said:


> He's either got them mixed up or he's crazy


:sign10: Probably to much LSD


----------



## Varbogen (Apr 6, 2007)

*Insurance Issues !*

I have been attempting to get this bow out for 2 years now , I did have a Manufacturer on it and now they have backed out due to insurance issues , not to fear though ! I have found another shop willing to help me , At a price but still , I will Get the VSM , Varbogen Safari Magnum to the market ! 

I think Most will want to watch just to see me fall on my face , But anyone who knows me , knows I can pull more than the 200# easy . 

This Bow is ridiculusly Heavy , Yes , But this bow accomplishes Something 
A : I told you monkeys I could do it !
B: Anything an arrow out of this hits is TOAST! 
C : Anyone can build up to my strength level over time and use of this bow.

I shoot Long bows and recurves at this weight , soon I will not be so lonely at the top of the food chain .


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

I actually shoot five spot 300 rounds with a 200 pound compound bow.


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a damn startrek convention in here...


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

promod1385 said:


> Sounds like a damn startrek convention in here...


Now thats funny!:darkbeer:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am 50 yrs. old now and I can still sit on the floor indian style and still draw my Pearson Spoiler Plus at 100lbs and it maxs out about 113lbs can draw it a maxed out still and thats not raising the bow out of shooting line hight. Took it to the bow shop last fall and flipped some bow shooters out and put it on the scales they only went to 100lbs. and it bottomed them out. At 100lbs.it had 21/2-3 turns left on each limb. Years ago had found a scale that went to 125lbs and it went to 113-115lbs. this bow I shot every year in tell 06 along with my Pearson Striker at 90lbs. was my main bow but always had both set up and shot reg. as back up.


----------



## spiaailtli (Sep 5, 2007)

yes it is possible, but the guy probably has things mixed up.

I had one cranked up to 100 lbs I used for target pratice in my back yard and deer hunting, pass throughs were not an issue.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

as rick james would say..... cocaine is a hell of a drug!!!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Look up the name Roy Rogers in The Guiness Book of World Records!


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds like he's back asswards,,, is he a regular poster here on AT? lol


----------



## spiaailtli (Sep 5, 2007)

Check out #17. Pretty crazy when you think about no letoff and holding,drawing that weight at full draw.

http://people.montana.com/~hhill/legend.html


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Varbogen said:


> http://vmsafari.tripod.com/heavy_bow/index.album/heavy_bow_write_up_003?i=1&s=
> pics
> 
> This is 230# at 26 " I am good for 30-40 shots then toast


check out the string on that bow (from the link Varbogen posted).

I ain't callin nobody a liar. more power to you guys.


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

I had a Bear First Strike 115lb bow I built back in the early 90's I think 1993 not sure. And with that strike cam it was easy to draw, compared to the Martin 44 excel cam bow I had at 95lbs. that bow was great fun to shoot, but after 3 sets of limbs and 2 cables break on me it got retired.


----------



## spiaailtli (Sep 5, 2007)

Z-Rider said:


> Look up the name Roy Rogers in The Guiness Book of World Records!


I can't find it...what does it say?


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

*I have an old martin lynx with the Old 3" Eliminator wheels.*

that goes to 125, I used to shoot it years ago at 110-115 with 88 % let off. With a 420 gr arrow I got a whopping 285 fps. What a pile of junk. Got the job done though.. 200 is doable like someone else said but unlikely. I think my Martin fury with those same wheels might make 150lbs. LOL.


----------



## Varbogen (Apr 6, 2007)

*Wow Am I Looking a Bit Chunky !*



dx2 said:


> check out the string on that bow (from the link Varbogen posted).
> 
> I ain't callin nobody a liar. more power to you guys.


As I said in a PM to DX I am looking a little fat here , I think I will hit the treadmill a bit more regularly


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

back in the early 90's Anderson archery held a show once a year all manufactur's were there they had the bionic bow that you could pull to raise money the first year i pulled 143# i still have the certificate it was noted that bow jackson's top pull was. 199 and the world record on it was held by a guy in Ohio 234#. and that bow was developed in that area


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

and that was held in grandledge ,mi right outside lansing. also in 1995 you could order a 120# bow from Oregon bow co that made a bow called the black knight "fastest prod. bow in the world" i was a staff shooter and had 3 of them


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

One thing for sure, if he does have his facts straight and he can indeed pull a 175# compound to full draw, I sure as heck would not question anything he says!!!!


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Bo had the record on a bow called the "Bionic Bow" that was designed as a tool to help raise money and was taken to all the big outdoor shoots and you payed one dollar to make an attempt at pulling it!
> 
> I believe the bow would max out at 175lbs. but in the 80's, Bo had the record at 131lbs.! I actually had the record at 120lbs. for about 30 minutes!! Then a guy pulled 121 and that was that! I tried 122 and well, let's just say, NO!! The Bo pulled the 131lbs. and that was that!! We pulled it at the Fresno Safari and I think Bo broke the record a couple of weeks later.
> 
> Once you broke the bow over, there was almost NO weight on let-down! It was an awesome design and the designer said it would not shoot an arrow and you even drew the bow back with no arrow!!


My grandpa, Gary Hunsicker is the one who had the bow and he still has it. He has the ******* mother and the bionic bow. Bo Jackson and my uncle Scott had the bow pull off. They went back and forth and bow ended up pulling 217 pounds. My uncle also pulled up to 217. Bo tried 5 times at 222 pounds but was unsuccessful. My uncle then tried 4 times and could not get it but the crowd would not let him stop until he tried the fifth pull. He pulled it back on his fifth try and Bo shook his hand and said "You da champ" That is how the story goes, so yes a 200# bow is possible and it's still around. I've had my crack at it and pulled 127. Oh and my uncle pulling 222# was impressive because that 49# over his body weight at the time. He weighed 173.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

he's full of feces


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Many years back when you could really crank down on those Hoyt limb bolts, there was a guy in our club pulling #105. He shot 3D, hunted shot several dozen arrows a night. At a shoot, it was mentioned that he was pulling #105 and this guy goes into a tirade on how you couldn't pull that back in a treestand. Unknow to the blowhard said shooter was setting at a picnic table drinking a coke and BSing after finishing his round. After hearing enough he gets up, picks up his bow from the rack, puts the bow in his left hand string in his right with his arms straight out in front of him and pulls the bow 5 times across his body. Looks over at the guy, hangs up his bow and says "anymore questions".

He said when you shot a deer at #105 they just kind of shake and walk off. Pass throughs were a given.


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Does this fellow also drive a massively jacked up pick up with tractor tires and no exhast lol...? Doesnt sound right


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

WisBuckHunter94 said:


> Does this fellow also drive a massively jacked up pick up with tractor tires and no exhast lol...? Doesnt sound right


I've had the extreme pleasure of meeting some of these types of folks over the years. You would likely be surprised at how humble some of them are. No bumper stickers or tats or whatever proclaiming how great they are. Seemingly normal folks just getting by from day to day. 

Obviously far more gifted than most of us, but just living their life.


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, my grandpa, Gary Hunsicker, was one of the top people in the organization Bow Hunters Who Care. He put on tons of bow pulls back in the 70s and 80s at national archery jamborees. He still has both the ******* Mother and Bionic Bow at his house. He won't take them to do bow pulls anymore because of liability. Too many people would sue if something went wrong. You may not believe the stories but there are hundreds of witnesses that could back it up if they were there to see it. These types of bow pulls drew the whole crowd from the jamboree to watch, and raised thousands of dollars for Bow Hunters Who Care. Attached is a photo of him in his basement archery shop a few years back holding either the Bionic Bow or The ******* Mother, I believe this one is The ******* Mother.


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll bet he drives a Honda Prius too lol.:set1_pot:


----------



## bowtune&hunt (Oct 26, 2010)

more like 200 fps ,and getting 175..........lol...an old wood riser bear bow...


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice assumption but slightly wrong







And I'm just telling ya the facts, it's possible and it's been done


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

I had a PSE Carole Intruder go 147# out of the box once but I have never even heard of someone making a compound that went that high. 
So I think he just got them confused.


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not getting one damn thing confused. I'm just telling all you people who think it isn't possible that in fact it is. I've picked up the bow and drawn it back many times. Trust me, I'm not a big guy, I weigh 145 pounds and I'm 19 years old. I pulled back 127 pounds when I was 18, so I'm pretty damn sure Bo Jackson can pull back a lot more than 130 some pounds like someone said previously. He pulled back 217 pounds and that's a fact. My grandpa has all of these pulls recorded on paper. And that was before Bo was a serious archer. My grandpa said that if he could have spent a week with Bo on technique, he has no doubt he could have pulled 25 pounds more. My grandpa was actually the first dealer ever for compound bows, being a Jennings. He was very good friends with Tom Jennings right up until the time he passed in March of last year.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Kevin Strother shot a 195lber...and he at least used to hunt with 150lbs...all you need is more string strands, thicker limbs, beefy riser and pockets.....they can build compound crossbows at 200+ lbs so....


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Anyone who owns a pogo stick is crazy


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Kevin Strother said:


> The bow I set the World Speed Record with was only 180# draw weight, shoot 588 fps. Have shot over 640 fps since then but not officially at a sanctioned event, the NAA is the sanctioning body, same organization that holds the Flight competitions.
> 
> The bow I set the World Regular FLight Record with was 195#, shooting a 14" arrow with razor blade fletchings, shot a distance of 1320 yards, 1 ft, and 3". You have to be online, they deduct distance for every degree, minute and second you are offline. They actually had to take the centerline pole down to measure a couple of my arrows, I was just a few seconds off of center.
> 
> ...


I believe he shoots 135lbs now...


----------



## joedirt2009 (Dec 13, 2013)

ask him if hes taking on ogop or pogo lol:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowtune&hunt (Oct 26, 2010)

enkriss said:


> I believe he shoots 135lbs now...



yep ......just dont think your average person would have a bow like that......or would want one.i think the that person got the two mixed up ...the cross bow and the compound.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

did anyone look at the post date on this thread?


----------



## bowtune&hunt (Oct 26, 2010)

lol...........lmao.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a 96# Contender Elite with XT3000 limbs and GTX cams. It draws a lot easier than i thought! Just built it for fun. If you look at the pics there is a lot more pre-loading i can do and get it heavier! But i would not mind shooting a 120-130# bow at all. It would be fun! Not for long shoots though!!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I have an old hoyt "Photo shoot" bow that was a mix-match of parts and the guy who brought it to me was the photographer for the shoot...they gave it to him. Anyway, the guy asked me to sell it for him as he could not pull it back, claiming he had shoulder issues. I hadn't pulled it back but just hung it out on our consignment rack for a few weeks. One day a customer came in and looked at the bow, checked the draw length on the cam and said he'd like to try the bow...pretty burly guy too - 6'1" and 220 muscular. 

I pulled it off the rack n installed a rest and went to draw back and it was really stiff. So I mustered up a bit and pulled it back with some effort. I told the guy I didn't think he'd want to pull it back but he insisted. I handed him a draw check tool that wouldn't fire, and he proceeded to attempt several times to draw it, with no success. 

He turned to me and said he'd been shooting 80# and this was WAY heavier...I agreed that it was heavier but thought maybe 85# or so... until I pulled it with my Easton Bowforce scale and thought the scale was going to tear apart - 118#!!! I couldnt believe it so I pulled it again left handed, cause by now my right arm was done... 118# again!? WTH!? So I immediately called Hoyt and they confirmed that the bow was sold/traded for photography services and was NEVER MEANT TO BE DRAWN AND SHOT - and they HIGHLY recommended I not allow anyone to do so or it would be catastrophic to the bow and maybe other surrounding things. 

200# Yeah, not!


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

You try to tell Bo Jackson he didn't pull 217 pounds to his face, bet you wouldn't win that argument. Ya'll are narrow minded, just because you wouldn't be able to pull it or you haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. It's out there, Topeka, Kansas to be exact. Look up the Topeka Bow Hunters Club. Jamboree first weekend in August every year.


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

Would anybody like to place a wager on this bet? I'd be willing to empty your pockets of any loose change or whatever you're willing to throw down. On February 17, 1990 Bo Jackson was invited to be the guest speaker at a banquet for United Bowhunters of Missouri. Gary Hunsicker, Vice President for Bowhunters Who Care, had the Bionic Bow at the banquet and Bo wanted to pull it. At this time, the most Bo had ever pulled was 80# on his Proline because that is all it would go up to. He pulled back 100# like it was nothing and the crowd knew something amazing was going to happen that evening. My uncle, Scott Hunsicker, pulled side by side with Bo. Kansas City Life Insurance would donate 1 dollar to Bow Hunters Who Care for every pound Bo and Scott could pull, and would also donate another dollar for each pound to Missouri Conservation. They pulled side by side continuously until Bo had tried 5 times at 222#. Scott tried 4 times and was ready to give up, but the crowd would not let him until he tried 5 times. Scott pulled back 222# on his 5th try and Bo had only pulled 217#. Bo shook his hand and said "You da King." At the time, Bo weighed 235 lbs and Scott weighed 173 lbs, so Scott pulled 49 lbs over his body weight, but it was definitely not his first time pulling the bow back. If ya'll don't believe me I can get my hands on the newspaper and magazine articles to prove it. The world record was actually set on the Bionic Bow at 249# by Mike Levangie in Middleton, Ohio at the USA Bowhunters Championships. The record for a recurve was set by Gary Lee Broadhead at 200# in 1982 at the Fresno Safari. My uncle Scott was well known in the area for pulling high weights. When he was 19 years old on 9-7-1981, he was doing a charity event, raising money for Muscular Distrophy in Topeka, Kansas on the Jerry Lewis Telethon and pulled The ******* Mother set at 116#, 517 times non stop and that is a record that will never be broken. The ******* Mother was a Jennings that my grandpa, Gary Hunsicker super built to become "The ******* Mother"


----------



## jrnymanwv (Jan 20, 2012)

For the record

Who: 
Mark Stretton


What: 
Heaviest longbow draw weight


Where: 
United Kingdom






Mark Stretton (UK) drew a longbow weighing 90 kg (200 lb) to the maximum draw on an arrow of 82.5 cm (32 ½ in) at the shooting grounds of The Bath Archers, Somerset, UK on 15 August 2004.

The bow was made by Bickerstaffe Bows (UK), of yew wood, backed with hickory. The arrow was made of aspen (poplar) and fired at a target approxiamately 5 yards away from the archer.


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

That may have been for the long bow. All of these bow fall into different categories. Long Bow, Recurve, and Compound.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

199lbs maybe... but 200lbs, no way.


----------



## Anarchist_Otter (Mar 26, 2013)

I feel like the bow would just explode at 175 lbs that is a lot of energy stored in the limbs o.o


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

brithunsicker said:


> I'm not getting one damn thing confused. I'm just telling all you people who think it isn't possible that in fact it is. I've picked up the bow and drawn it back many times. Trust me, I'm not a big guy, I weigh 145 pounds and I'm 19 years old. I pulled back 127 pounds when I was 18, so I'm pretty damn sure Bo Jackson can pull back a lot more than 130 some pounds like someone said previously. He pulled back 217 pounds and that's a fact. My grandpa has all of these pulls recorded on paper. And that was before Bo was a serious archer. My grandpa said that if he could have spent a week with Bo on technique, he has no doubt he could have pulled 25 pounds more. My grandpa was actually the first dealer ever for compound bows, being a Jennings. He was very good friends with Tom Jennings right up until the time he passed in March of last year.


Easy there little grasshopper, I believe he is talking about the origional poster asking about a 50lb crossbow and a 200lb.
On another note, thanks for posting the pics and info on your grandpa, very cool part of archery history.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a FRANKENBOW spiralxed supertec Hoyt that I took up to 89lbs 29.5"draw had about 3 more turns on the limb bolts shot a 315 grain arrow at 396....multiple times wish I woulda turned it to 91 just so it would have hit 400..stopped doing that though I cant practice enough...now I can shoot 70 pretty much undefinitely


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Ray knight said:


> I have a 96# Contender Elite with XT3000 limbs and GTX cams. It draws a lot easier than i thought! Just built it for fun. If you look at the pics there is a lot more pre-loading i can do and get it heavier! But i would not mind shooting a 120-130# bow at all. It would be fun! Not for long shoots though!!


You are aware of the consequences if anything suddenly goes south , correct ?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Was his name Johneffer? Lmao!


----------



## Get Bucked (Jul 11, 2010)

kevin strother hunts with 150 pound limbs i believe and he set distance and speed records with a 180 pound limbs and 0% let off i believe


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Get Bucked said:


> kevin strother hunts with 150 pound limbs i believe and he set distance and speed records with a 180 pound limbs and 0% let off i believe


See post #100


----------



## casonk0851 (9 d ago)

bowtune&hunt said:


> yep ......just dont think your average person would have a bow like that......or would want one.i think the that person got the two mixed up ...the cross bow and the compound.


I have been looking for a 250lb recurve bow and i willing to pay up to 50,000$ for it can you point me in the right direction????????


----------



## casonk0851 (9 d ago)

I have been looking for a 250lb recurve bow and i willing to pay up to 50,000$ for it can you point me in the right direction????????


----------

